# Your favourite Family Guy characters and your favourite line from them.



## CubingDuck (Sep 10, 2009)

I am standing outside the park barrington hotel, because they don't allow asians inside.... - Tricia Takanawa

Now, we can all settle this like sexy teenagers - Herbert "The Pervert" John

LOL

NOTE: I meant to type family guy instead of just family by the way, and I don't know how to change the title.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you a parking ticket?Cause you got fine written all over you-Quagamire(family guy)


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 10, 2009)

Give a man a fish, and you'll feed him for a day.
Give a man a religion, and he'll starve to death praying for a fish. - Unknown 



Spoiler



Ooooh yeah.



And the...
Dueling banjos (or farts)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 10, 2009)

I got a job following fat people around with a Tuba.........That'll be $60.00- Stewie (Family Guy)


----------



## enigmahack (Sep 10, 2009)

Girl opens door after Lois unleashes Quagmire on a 16yo's party... for making Meg kiss a pig. 

Quagmire: Hey there sweetie, how old are you?
Connie: 16.
Quagmire: 18? You're first.
Connie: Mom!
Quagmire: I like where this is goin'! Giggidy, giggidy, gig-gi-dy!


----------



## CubingDuck (Sep 10, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> Girl opens door after Lois unleashes Quagmire on a 16yo's party... for making Meg kiss a pig.
> 
> Quagmire: Hey there sweetie, how old are you?
> Connie: 16.
> ...



LOL


----------



## shelley (Sep 10, 2009)

Ollie: I'm at the wrong airport!!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 10, 2009)

Meg: No offense, Mr. Herbert, but I'm a seventeen year old girl, and I have no need for you.
Herbert: Well, no offense to you Meg, but you're a seventeen year old girl, and I have no need for YOU.


----------



## iamwilliam (Sep 10, 2009)

victory will be mine
stewie


----------



## Edmund (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahhh Family Guy. So original....... if you haven't heard of a little show called The Simpsons. Family Guy =Gay


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ahhh Family Guy. So original....... if you haven't heard of a little show called The Simpsons. Family Guy =Gay



yes + all i can give!


----------



## boiiwonder (Sep 10, 2009)

ollie williams: Eggo!!


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 10, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh Family Guy. So original....... if you haven't heard of a little show called The Simpsons. Family Guy =Gay
> ...



Homer > Peter


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 10, 2009)

@Edmund, it takes a couple episodes to appreciate Family Guy. The first time I watched it I didn't care for it -- until out of nowhere, Peter Griffin interrupted his conversation to do a 10 minute fight scene with a giant chicken, then he resumed his conversation like had nothing happened. American Dad is similar to Family Guy with "rude remarks that no one would actually dare to say in public".

However, "King of the Hill" might rot your brain.


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 10, 2009)

peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 10, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ollie: I'm at the wrong airport!!



tom: how's the weather ollie?
ollie: it's raining sideways!!
tom: do you have an umbrella?
ollie: upside-down 2- miles away!!
tom:would you like some soup
ollie: yes!
tom:what kind?
ollie:chunky!!


----------



## CubingDuck (Sep 12, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie: I'm at the wrong airport!!
> ...



Lol ollie williams is an animated legend!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bruce: I'm gonna sting ya with my stinga


----------



## Rama (Sep 12, 2009)

Bruce: Oh no...
With that slow accent. xD


----------



## mbrart (Sep 12, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I got a job following fat people around with a Tuba.........That'll be $60.00- Stewie (Family Guy)



Haha, that's one of my favorites.

That, and the whole Cool Whip and "Over" scenes between Brian and Stewie.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 12, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



YES!!! The Simpsons is soo funny and Homer pwns Peter


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know why so many people like family guy. the writers suck and I really don't care for seths voices.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 12, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I don't know why so many people like family guy. the writers suck and I really don't care for seths voices.



If I recall correctly, I believe the first post implied that he wanted people with their favorite characters and quotes to post. I don't remember seeing anything about "and people who don't like the show feel free to bash" Maybe I'm blind though?


On topic: I don't really have a favorite character, but I would have to say Stewie and his who back and forth about Brian's Book was hilarious =p


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ollie: I'm at the wrong airport!!



haha ! i looove that one


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ollie: something like "Who wants this dog?"


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2009)

> lawyer: So Mr. Griffen in the case of your death, you leave all your money to your wife.....that piece of Pie.
> 
> Peter: You bet *looks at pie* "LOOOVVVEEE YYYOOOUUU"
> 
> ...



ROFL!!!



Edmund said:


> Ahhh Family Guy. So original....... if you haven't heard of a little show called The Simpsons. Family Guy =Gay



Family Guy is comedy genius! Comparing Family Guy with The Simpsons is like comparing Wren and Stimpy with Tom and Jerry, its a different kind of humour all together. I can understand why some Americans may not appreciate it tho


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iEBZ4HiJ90

Cause you need to see it to get it.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2009)

mbrart said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a job following fat people around with a Tuba.........That'll be $60.00- Stewie (Family Guy)
> ...



^^

LOLL! That just has to be seen...


----------

